# Upgraded my kernel... some partitions mount read only...

## shgadwa

I just installed a new kernel "from seed" using pappy's guide. Right now I'm absolutely amazed how much faster my system is by just using a "seed" and adding only what I need.

But, demsg shows that some things are not loading. I'm pretty sure I had this problem before I configured a new kernel, but still... its a problem.

Here is my dmesg output: http://gentoo.pastebin.com/m7f340175

The main errors are:

```
[    1.814340] EXT3-fs: sda3: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240).

[    1.814743] EXT2-fs: sda3: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240).

[    1.846944] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

[    1.847163] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

```

And

```
[    7.259794] NTFS volume version 3.1.

[    7.259800] NTFS-fs warning (device sda4): load_system_files(): Unsupported volume flags 0x4000 encountered.

[    7.259803] NTFS-fs error (device sda4): load_system_files(): Volume has unsupported flags set.  Mounting read-only.  Run chkdsk and mount in Windows.

```

The only reason I have EXT2 and EXT3 enabled is because my boot partition is EXT2. So maybe I can disable EXT3. And I think the NTFS problem was there in my other kernel as well. Both my windows partition and my 16GB USB jump drive get mounted read only. Worse, somehow my usb drive does not mount automatically... and it says that only root can mount it.

```

  │ │            <*> MSDOS fs support                                                              │ │  

  │ │            <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support                                                  │ │  

  │ │            (437) Default codepage for FAT                                                    │ │  

  │ │            (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT                                             │ │  

  │ │            <*> NTFS file system support                                                      │ │  

  │ │            [ ]   NTFS debugging support                                                      │ │  

  │ │            [*]   NTFS write support                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                      
```

Thanks a lot!

~Shawn

----------

## wswartzendruber

So what's diff say about the two .configs?

EDIT: Weird.  Post fstab while you're at it.

----------

## shgadwa

It seems to me like the problem is in both kernels, but I've just noticed it in the dmesg output with this kernel.

Here is my .config of the old kernel:

http://gentoo.pastebin.com/m79dcb79f

Here is my .config of the new kernel:

http://gentoo.pastebin.com/m38abb9b3

fstab:

```
shawn@atlantis ~ $ cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sda4               /media/windows  ntfs            defaults        0 0

/dev/cdrom      /media/CDROM   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/sdb1               /media/Shawn    auto            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

#/squashed/usr/usr.sfs   /squashed/usr/ro   squashfs   loop,ro   0 0

#usr    /usr    aufs    udba=reval,br:/squashed/usr/rw:/squashed/usr/ro  0 0

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

belikeyeshua,

Turn off both

```
   │ │            <*> NTFS file system support                                                      │ │ 

  │ │            [ ]   NTFS debugging support                                                      │ │ 

  │ │            [*]   NTFS write support  
```

kernel support for NTFS is incomplete. Writing only allows you to change file contents without chnaginf the file size.

Set Filesystem In Userspace in your kernel, rebuild your kernel then 

```
emerge ntfs3g ntfsprogs
```

In fstab, change ntfs to ntfs3g (or is it ntfs-3g?)

----------

## shgadwa

Thanks that helped a lot!

Now I'm able to get my windows partition mounted in read/write mode. 

I still have a problem with my usb flash drive and I don't know if its a kernel problem or not but it does not mount automatically (as I would like it to). I installed a thunar extension which is supposed to automatically mount usb devices, but it doesn't. When I try to mount it by double clicking on the icon, it tells me that only root can mount it. Then I had to add the drive to fstab (/dev/sdb1 as shown above) and mount it manually. Still, it mounts read only and I would like to be able to copy files to it.

Worse, if I plug in a drive that is not in my /etc/fstab then it does not mount it until I add it to fstab and manually mount it.

Thanks for the help.

~Shawn

EDIT:

It is ntfs-3g, I looked it up online, here: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NTFS-3G.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

belikeyeshua,

I hate automount - it shortens the life of DVD+RW media used like a read/write drive.

You shuld probably start a new thread about automounting

----------

## shgadwa

Well this is not a DVD but I suppose the same principles apply.

I think I'll start a new thread about the auto mount thing. Its got me wondering too... many Operating Systems automatically mount jump drives. Mac, Windows, even most linux distros. And they seem to work just fine. Though maybe mounting them manually makes for a longer life span of the drive.

I do know that with Mac OS X you have to unmount it (or, 'eject' it) before you remove the device. They say that its not good to just pull it out of the usb port without ejecting it first. So, is this why auto mount is so bad? In that case, I think I could just be sure to unmount it before I mount it.

Auto mount or not, I still have a problem with user privileges. It says that only root can mount it. And then when I do mount it manually, it mounts it read only and I can't add anything to it. 

I think my drive is in a FAT format.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

belikeyeshua,

The life issue is only with DVD+RW. The media supports about 1000 write cyles and every automount as read/write rewrites the superblock once.

Its not a problem with other devices.

For FAT formatted volumes, you need to fake permissions, owner and group in /etc/fstab, as FAT does not support the linux ideas int that departmet.

man mount under FAT will tell you more.  Automounters to not use /etc/fstab so thats only useful for manual mounting.

----------

